# Crappie Spawn Question



## Cinder

I fish a little lake near Pelican Rapids and this year I don't think the crappies spawned. I say that because I am still catching fish with spawn in them but it looks like the spawn is being absorbed back into the fish's body. Also, it is a clear lake and I never did see the fish on the beds like I have in past years. I caught fish near the beds, but I saw very few fish actually in them and the beds are still full of debris and not clean.

The sunfish seem to have the same problem. Do you think the water temp was wrong this year? Do you think something is going on with the lake, it is only a 70 acre lake?

Nothing much I could do anyway, but it is a puzzle? Thanks.


----------



## Maverick

We were pan fishing on Pearl lake this weekend and found the same thing. Most of the crappies still had eggs in them.
I am just as dumbfounded as you?


----------



## holmsvc

Same thing on Lake Ashtabula and Jamestown Res. some of the fish still have eggs.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

some species of fish like smallmouths and catfish will sometimes only spawn every other year or so. if the conditions are off for some reason, they will just wait until next year to spawn.


----------



## Invector

It is possible for fish not to spawn. The eggs are just absorbed. I have hurd of it happening many years ago with eyes and I know other fish can do the same. Most times feed, temp, weather, harrassment, and spawning habitat will put fish off spawn. This affects fishing since those fish tend not to feed much. If fish cannot spawn they dont keep them till the next year. But some fish like minnows can spawn everytime the water hits 70 range.

More then likely lack of habitat might be the biggest thing. Remember crappie lay eggs in a casing like perch do. Bass and sunnies build nests to deposit them in.


----------

